# Hay mucho que hacer



## dannywales

¿Hay alguien por aquí que me pueda decir la razón por decir "que" en el frase "hay mucho que hacer"?

Hace unos años, mi profesora de Español me dijo que cometí un error cuando escribía "hay mucho por hacer", y la manera correcta para expresarla era utilizar "que" en lugar de "por".

¿Porqué?


----------



## Metztli

Hola dannywales!

Porque si no fuera asi diría: "Hay mucho hacer" y dado que Hacer es un verbo en infinitivo, la oración no tendría sentido.

No es igual que decir "Hay mucho dinero", porque dinero es sustantivo y la oración tiene lógica. "There is much money"... pero si decimos "There is much to do" el "to do" se traduce como "que hacer".

Espero que me hayas entendido! 

Saludos!


----------



## Kermosura

Hola!!
Yo no veo el problema en utilizar "hay mucho por hacer", pero creo que tiene algún matiz que es difícil de explicar.
Creo que hay mucho por hacer describe un proceso largo, por ejemplo: En materia ecológica, aún hay mucho por hacer.

Corregidme si me equivoco...


----------



## juortgon

en realidad no sé gramaticalmente correcto o no, pero para mí, "hay mucho que hacer" o "hay mucho por hacer" significan lo mismo, no sé si existe diferencia, pero por lo menos acá en chile, es muy utilizado decir, "Hay mucho por hacer"

saludos,
JO


----------



## dannywales

Kermosura said:


> Hola!!
> Yo no veo el problema en utilizar "hay mucho por hacer", pero creo que tiene algún matiz que es difícil de explicar.
> Creo que hay mucho por hacer describe un proceso largo, por ejemplo: En materia ecológica, aún hay mucho por hacer.
> 
> Corregidme si me equivoco...


 
Me acuerdo que describía un destino de vaccaciones y quería decir que no había mucho "que" hacer...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
I'm afraid that this "_*que*_" is not a conjunction but a relative pronoun (*qué*) refering to the direct object of "_*hacer*_":
"No hay mucho *qué *hacer"
Literally, it could be translated into "_There is not much what to do_".

The same than:
Tengo mucho en *qué *pensar = I have a lot [of things] to think about.
No supo _*qué*_ decir = He didn't know what to say
No tiene _*qué*_ más vender = He has nothing else to sell.
No tiene _*a quién*_ amar = He doesn't have anyone to love.
Hay muchos *a quiénes* invitar y hay mucho _*qué*_ convidar.

I hope this helps to clarify.
Bye.


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> I'm afraid that this "_*que*_" is not a conjunction but a relative pronoun (*qué*) refering to the direct object of "_*hacer*_":
> "No hay mucho *qué *hacer"
> Literally, it could be translated into "_There is not much what to do_".
> 
> The same than:
> Tengo mucho en *qué *pensar = I have a lot [of things] to think about.
> No supo _*qué*_ decir = He didn't know what to say
> No tiene _*qué*_ más vender = He has nothing else to sell.
> No tiene _*a quién*_ amar = He doesn't have anyone to love.
> Hay muchos *a quiénes* invitar y hay mucho _*qué*_ convidar.
> 
> I hope this helps to clarify.
> Bye.



 If it is a relative pronoun, then it is written without an accent mark. 

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=que


----------



## Metztli

dannywales said:


> Me acuerdo que describía un destino de vaccaciones y quería decir que no había mucho "que" hacer...


 
Si es una frase que describe la cantidad de actividades que un lugar ofrece (lo mismo sería con la catidad de acciones que se deben tomar) entonces es "que".

*No hay mucho que hacer en este pueblo aburrido.*
*No hay mucho qué hacer, el cancer está muy avanzado.*

Utilizar la preposición "por" implica "cosas pendiente"... 

Inténtalo con los primero ejemplos:

*No hay mucho por hacer en este pueblo aburrido. *
Se entiende que no hay mucho que se pueda hacer para mejorarlo, no? Al menos esa idea me da a mí.

En cambio:
*No hay mucho por hacer, ellos ya casi terminaron.*

Tiene lógica, verdad?

Creo que puedes usar cualquiera de los dos dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Milton Sand

mhp said:


> If it is a relative pronoun, then it is written without an accent mark.


You are so right, MHP.
It is not a relative pronoun but an *interrogative* one also used for indirect interrogative phrases, like in my examples.
Bye.


----------



## Zeli

Milton - how are your examples indirect interrogative phrases?


----------



## Kermosura

Milton, I am sorry but it is not an interrogative in this case, the one you say would be:
Quería saber qué me dijo. This is an indirect interrogative sentence.


----------



## Milton Sand

Since the pronoun actually leaves a question in your speaker:

Tengo mucho en *qué *pensar > ¿En *qué cosas *pensar?
No supo _*qué*_ decir > ¿*Qué* *cosa* decir?
No tiene _*qué*_ más vender > ¿*Qué* *cosas* vender?


Maybe the concept of "indirect interrogative phrase" is different in English. I don't know. It may seem kind of vague in Spanish.

Bye.


----------



## Zeli

Milton - I do understand what you mean by indirect interrogatives, but I agree with Kermosura.  What you did is turn statements into questions, thus changing the meanings.


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> You are so right, MHP.
> It is not a relative pronoun but an *interrogative* one also used for indirect interrogative phrases, like in my examples.
> Bye.



"No hay mucho *qué *hacer" 

Hi Milton: 

 QUE here is actually a relative pronoun and is written without an accent mark. The antecedent is “mucho” that here functions as a pronoun. 

del DPD:
  [Mucho:] Puede funcionar como pronombre, y en ese caso se refiere a seres ya mencionados o consabidos: _«Estuve llamando a todas las mujeres que conocía en París. No eran muchas, la verdad» _(Bryce _Vida _[Perú 1981]); _«No había mucho que comer»_ (Hernández _Malditos_ [Esp. 1995]).

And here is the reply to my inquiry regarding this subject from the RAE:


> En el enunciado que nos plantea el relativo _que_ introduce una subordinada  adjetiva cuyo antecedente es _nada, _se pronuncia átono y se escribe sin  tilde:
> 
> _No tenemos nada de que hablar. _
> --
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


----------



## Milton Sand

Well, Kermosura, you made me wonder...
Please, give us a hand.


----------



## Kermosura

Otro ejemplo:
Me preguntó *qué *había *que* hacer.
Esta claro que el primer qué es el pronombre interrogativo y que el segundo es de otro tipo, debo decir que ahora no se de cual porque me he liado, pero interrogativo seguro que no.


----------



## Milton Sand

Thanks MHP.
But now look what I found at this from DPD:

*1.1.* Pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo, que, referido siempre a cosas, introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _(...)_. Este pronombre puede introducir oraciones interrogativas indirectas con verbo en infinitivo y dependientes de los verbos _tener_ y _haber: (...) _—_Hace seis meses que me arruiné en el campo, y no tengo *qué* hacer»_ (Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); _«No había qué comer, para variar, pero teníamos dignidad»_ (Valdés _Vida_ [Cuba 1996] 119). Este uso no ha de confundirse con las perífrasis verbales _haber que_ o _tener que_ seguidas de infinitivo, que expresan necesidad u obligación, en las que _que_ es conjunción átona que debe escribirse sin tilde (→</SPAN> que, 2.14): _«No tienes que hacer nada»_ (Pedrero _Invierno_ [Esp. 1989]); _«A él no le gustaba la tragonería, pero había que comer»_ (GaBadell _Funeral_ [Esp. 1975]).

I'm going to consult it.

The point for me is that this "que" is not atonic as the normal relative pronoun. We evidently stress it in normal speech.

Bye.


----------



## Kermosura

Qué lio!
Nos va a hacer falta un académico...


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> But now look what I found at this from DPD:
> 
> _[...]no tengo qué hacer
> __No había qué comer[...]
> 
> _



Note that there is no antecedent in these. If QUE were to function as a relative pronoun, it would then modify "tener" and "haber", which is not possible. So here, QUE functions as a pronoun---in other words, an interrogative pronoun.

Every time QUE functions as a relative pronoun, and hence written without an accent mark, you have to ask yourself what is the antecedent.


----------



## Kermosura

I think even exclamative instead interrogative pronouns...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again!
Well, I have found it out!
Look at this link: http://books.google.com/books?id=O8KUQbQRGMQC&pg=PA329&lpg=PA329&dq=qu%C3%A9+infinitivo+interrogativo&source=web&ots=FmM55HoUiA&sig=VygGhTNEZA6Wz7YEUwax1If_sgM
and read the paragraph 1110(c).
Bye!


----------



## mhp

Kermosura said:


> I think even exclamatory instead of interrogative pronouns...



I believe it is interrogative in "no tengo qué hacer". From the quote that Milton gave us: Este pronombre puede introducir oraciones interrogativas indirectas con verbo en infinitivo y dependientes de los verbos _tener_ y _haber: ...__ no tengo qué hacer..._


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Hi again!
> Well, I have found it out!
> Look at this link: http://books.google.com/books?id=O8KUQbQRGMQC&pg=PA329&lpg=PA329&dq=qu%C3%A9+infinitivo+interrogativo&source=web&ots=FmM55HoUiA&sig=VygGhTNEZA6Wz7YEUwax1If_sgM
> and read the paragraph 1110(c).
> Bye!


 But that paragraph is consistent with what I wrote in message #19!


----------



## Milton Sand

Certainly, MHP.
I just wanted to put a link where to find the expression "interrogativo indirecto" describing this use of "qué".
I hope to have helped.
Bye


----------



## dannywales

Ahora ¡estoy un poco confundido!

Entonces, ¿es un pronombre cuando está ubicada después de "mucho"?

Recuerdo que no tenía acento en el "e" de la palabra.

¡Lo siento por haber creado esa tema tan lioso!


----------



## mhp

dannywales said:


> Ahora ¡estoy un poco confundido!
> 
> Entonces, ¿es un pronombre cuando está ubicada después de "mucho"?
> 
> Recuerdo que no tenía acento en el "e" de la palabra.
> 
> ¡Lo siento por haber creado esa tema tan lioso!


  Sorry for the confusion. 

  Hay = verbo impersonal (haber)
  Mucho = pronombre (see the quote from the DPD in message #14)
  Que = pronombre relativo
  Hacer = infinitivo

  ¡No hay mucho que hacer en Roma!
  There is not much to do in Rome!


----------

